# Happy news



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got 2 aracauna hens about 4 months ago from a friend . I'm not sure of there age an neither was he. Ever since they have been here they have been over the top scared of everything that comes and goes. The other day I let my hens out like I do almost every day ( my two Aracauna's never ever ever I outside) and to my amazement they came out side to free range with the rest of the girls YAY. !!!!! I'm so excited for them it makes me so happy to know they are finally coming out of there "shell". They have since been outside everyday with the rest of the girls! So happy!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! Bet they'll really start enjoying themselves now.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hopefully they might start laying sometime soon !


----------

